

US court orders American companies to give up info stored on Europe servers - MrSingh
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/uknews/11125962/US-threat-to-British-online-privacy.html

======
MrSingh
This takes surveillance to a new level where data about Europeans - stored in
Europe - is subject to US jurisdiction due to being held by American
companies...

"Why should the American security services be able to access to our MPs
emails, when even the British security services cannot?" he asked."

"There remains a concern that if data is held on a US company's equipment –
wherever in the world it might be – it is accessible to the American legal
process," said Prof Walden."

